# living underground in the ground.



## boucaneer (Oct 18, 2010)

Anybody got any designs or plans or information about living in the ground or underground den?

I have been thinking of building a few around the country for resting up in and was wondering about ventilation, cold and watertables and keeping the bugs out when not being used.

I would'nt want to come back to a den late at night with thousands of spiders living in it. yuk.

Any idea's or links to somthing like this.

Thanks.


----------



## keg (Oct 18, 2010)

i do not know if you live close to a college but ther are many books(30+)books at the college close to me.designs look easy.but since i am hawaii and plenty rain i an gonna go with treehouse.goodluck.

fuck rent!


----------



## LarZ (Oct 18, 2010)

There is a very interesting book in the downloads section about underground homes and how to build them, or there used to be. If not I might be able to send you the version I downloaded when it was up.


----------



## boucaneer (Oct 18, 2010)

That would be great, if you could send me a downloaded copy that would be realy great.

I will look for it but if i cannot find it, perhaps you could send it if not too much of a problem.

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## ProfessorX (Oct 31, 2010)

I found this article. DIY tunnelling Was thinking about doing this in SF in Golden Gate park after routinely getting kicked out of my camping spots about every month or so. It would be hard to remove though the dirt though without getting caught. 

I would start by digging into the side of a hill, that way you don't have to worry about water proofing the top. Also you could use some kind of natural camoflage to disguise the entrance. Plant a bush or shrub or something.


----------



## LarZ (Nov 2, 2010)

The file is still online for download here: http://squattheplanet.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=7. 

It's pretty awesome, I read it a while back.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 17, 2011)

DIY bomb shelter plans might be worth taking a look at? You could probably improvise something from them.
http://www.nukepills.com/docs/nuclear_war_survival_skills.pdf


----------



## outskirts (Mar 19, 2011)

I was out in the woods today with friends looking at old cellar holes. They were real old, from 19th century houses.
We were all thinking of ways you could improvise roofs for them as camping spots.


----------



## Diagaro (May 9, 2011)

I was thinking about doing this too. Maybe like one at each of the 4 corners of the country and if that goes well do some more.
You could get by with one of those little collapsible military shovels and yea just dig into a hillside and fortify the "roof" with almost anything as long as it would stand the test of time dryrot/wetrot and such. Though I would go for more of a door, maybe rough cut timber lashed together with something natural so it don't look out of place and camouflage the fuck out of it - I'm already pretty good at squatting invisibly its just a matter of applying that to something more or less permanent.


----------



## color9 (Jun 29, 2011)

Building a dwelling place in the ground is actually pretty economical. Research hobbit houses. Tolkien was on to something. Houses that are built underground save in heating and cooling. They also conform with the landscape.


----------



## amy Boddy (Jul 5, 2011)

Berm houses are hard as fuck to build. You have to have a support structure in the hole in order to prevent a collapse form occuring.


----------



## dolittle (Oct 13, 2011)

Hunkerdown holes are simple. I've built a few for extended hunting camps. 
Dig a hole aprx 4x6, 3 ft deep. Scrounge up several 2x4s or fence post to form an A shaped frame over hole. Cover this with plywood then tarp then dirt. Use what U can find for a door. I generally make my entrance small as possible. Then build the roof out over it & hang up a tarp or old blanket. 
This is usually warmish in winter. I have used an old kerosene lamp for heat. If U make both ends "openable" its cool enough in summer. Just build it in shade.


----------

